# Buch gezeichnet - wie verfärben?



## maya2 (7. Dezember 2011)

hallo Leute,

ich versuche mich gerade als Designer auszugeben 

Gerne würde ich ein Fantasy book, das so ausgeschnörkelt ist und alt aussieht, zeichnen.

Die Grundrisse habe ich über Illustrator schon gezeichnet. Wie verfärbe ich dann alles - und wie mache ich später diese Riss, Falten und Schatten Effekte?

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein link für ein Tutorial dazu geben könntet.

Ich habe schon geguckt über die Suche, aber ich kam irgendwie nicht zu den richtigen Quellen...


----------

